# Homelite zr trimmer



## mn_lineman (Aug 14, 2008)

I got a homelite ZR trimmer at a charity auction for $15, I know nothing about it's history but it it newer. It fired right up at the auction so I bought it but when I got it home I noticed that it would bog at full idle. I took the carb apart and cleaned it, no change. adjusted the idle screws per manual, no change. I took the muffler off and soaked it in carb cleaner and blew it out in case it was plugged, no change. I replaced the fuel filter and lines in case that was the problem, no change, of course I replaced the plug. Am I misseing something or is it junk?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What do you mean "bog at idle"?

Does it not continue to run at idle speed? or does it bog when you try to accelerate?


----------



## mn_lineman (Aug 14, 2008)

*oops*

Sorry about that, I meant it runs at idle but bogs at half to full throttle.


----------

